# how are you supposed to react to growling or moaning?



## TICKTIME (Jul 27, 2017)

My pup has been showing signs of slightly increased aggression, mostly when we are trying to put him in the crate at night. We will be hanging out on the couch, he is sleeping, and then when its time for us to up, I'll try and reposition him, or lift him up, or any movement, and he starts to growl or moan (doesnt show teeth or anything). 

He would do this a lot as a real young puppy, kind of grew out of it, but its back and much worse than before. 

The way I've been reacting is being very clear that this is NOT ok... I'll usually grab him by the scruff of his neck, give him a strong look into his eyes and say NO sternly. He doesnt fight it and SEEMS to get the point... usually starts licking me as if to say sorry. At which point i show him some love and say good boy or something. 

I'm not confident if I am doing the right thing or not

It's worth noting that he has shown slightly more aggression lately, anywhere from some growls to us to snipping at other dogs that get to his food... he has NEVER done anything even close to this and has always been submissive (if another dog went to his food, he would take a step back and let them eat it). He has gotten worse only in the past 2 weeks or so, and it might be due to increased frequency in doggy day care. Does this make sense?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

You can always expect your Vizsla to let you know what's on his/her mind...

This exact situation comes up frequently, the growl at being disturbed when asleep, and my reply to this is typically don't touch him, and most especially, don't grab him or physically discipline him...ever.

Rather, call his name, wake him up, clap your hands, tell him to go to bed/crate/his room, and direct him there, using a cookie if necessary..recall that avoidance of issues and then reinforcement for good behavior is always the way to train most effectively.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I would not allow any other dog near him when being fed or to his food. That is real mother nature from them to protect their food, actually i would be worried if they just gave it up for another dog without a peep.

Never wake up with a touch a sleeping dog they say. Nevertheless the couch or any human furniture should be an area which is yours and you share with him, not the other way round. For a while i would not allow him to go up to the furniture without being invited. I would always sit down first, have him sit and then invite. Once on the couch praise, have little snuggle and then, stand up and invite him to another place. And go from place to place. I know vizslas and couch belong together, but if you see signs of resource guarding from the human, it makes more sense to change tactics.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I also see people say this a lot. This is not something either of my two girls have done when sleeping on the sofa next to me. I don't know if it is because I have always pet / touched them when they were next to me or not. That being said. I also don't pick them up from the sofa, or push them off. I get up and call them to me, usually with treats, when it is bed time. And they go right in the kennel because they know they are getting a treat. 

I have heard many times about hand feeding meals as a way to decrease the resource guarding. Maybe you can look into that. H I always feed multiple dogs from separate bowls in separate locations. I don't think dogs should be expected to eat from the same bowl or bowls lined up next to each other. I also read that feeding in the crate helps in these situations.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Interesting comment on the hand feeding. I have done a lot of that with Bende for training purposes and never had any issues with resource guarding, whether it is couch, toys or food or even favorite chewy. Doing the same with Miksa now and he is fine so far to have taken toys or food away by us. 
The non-handfeeding part always happens for us in the crate, with crate doors closed.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't think feeding in the crate changes the problem. It just keeps it from being a problem. As the food is away from other dogs, and people. 
Mine have always been given a lot of food by hand. Its just easier to get them to learn a new concept with food. 
They also get meals in their crates. It helps them learn to like, going in the crate. It also keeps food separate, when having multiple dogs.
Mine have always been allowed to lay next to me, and nap. Unless it proves to be to much of a privilege, for the individual dog. If I can't get up, sit down, or reposition myself, with the dog staying calm. Then the dog loses that privilege. 

There are dogs, you can roll around in their sleep, but that's not every dog. 
June, and Lucy I could move them anywhere when sleeping. Roll them over, if I needed more room.
Cash, you could not. Tons of training, and he would move when told.
Ranger could careless, but will grumble, and move, if you accidentally roll over onto his feet. 
So far, Shine is fine when sleeping.
So far.

Just wanted to add one thing.
June gets to nap with me. But I can't allow her to sleep with me at night, unless she's under the weather. 
It doesn't change how she acts with people, but she will be a snot to other dogs. Its just something I've figured out, over the years with her.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Sleeping is an interesting observation too. Bende sleeps with us in the bed and he usually starts at the leg part and gradually moves under the cover during the night, especially when it is cold. He would kick us in his his dream till he became 1.5 years occasionally (not deliberately), but in the last 1 year even that one has gone away. Miksa sleeps so far in his crate, so no experience with him, 14 weeks old tomorrow.
A vizsla breeder friend has her dogs sleeping in the bed, with the rule that whoever growls needs to get off the bed for the night.

Always learning so much at this forum, thank y`all for all the sharing.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

We often spend so much time anthropomorphizing them then at other times forget they're even alive...that didn't come out quite right, let me explain.

They lose their animalness very quickly..partly b/c they're just so human in their intellect and their responsiveness and of course, their appearance....I think it's largely the colored iris, dogs have black eyes, Vizslas have "real" eyes, they are in color and that lends them such humanness. regardless of belief, the eyes really are the windows to the soul. And V's are just so soulful.

So, when they're cute, they just seem so human, and it strengthens the bond. But, when they do bad stuff, they're still "human" or at least alive and sentient beings. I don't particularly like being awakened, and I don't like when people take my resources. So, why is it different when your V exhibits these same traits? I think it's not so much a safety or even convenience that needs some intervention , as much as it is the behavior shatters..at least temporarily... that illusion that they are "ours", that the attachment is somehow challenged. We don't like that, so we need to get them to stop.

Maybe as I get older or bond even more deeply to my dogs and the breed in gen'l over the past 25 joyous years, I've come to respect them for who they are as individuals and also realize that being a good owner means trusting them and the bond that's developed so that they are free to give the evil eye and we will respect that without going to a panicked place. It's rare that a Vizsla would actually attack it's owner, unless they just miss so much about who they are, including their need to sleep undisturbed. They really are very simple, "Love me and I'll love you back". A lot of people have a truly hard time with that one, sadly.


----------

